# Who's Hunting Geese This Weekend?



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Just curious who else will be skipping the deer frenzy this weekend for hunting snows?


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

I would, but my whole "crew" is goin deer hunting!!!


----------



## snowhunter16 (Mar 14, 2006)

is there alot of snows in south dakota does any one know if theres any snows by lake thomson or lake byron any replyswould be nice.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I am bringing the deeks with. I guess the area we are going deer hunting in is loaded with geese, haven't been there in a week and a half, so I haven't seen for myself. We will be there for 5 days so should get a few hunts in!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I'll be out in the dekes,,,got turned down down for rifle tag this year.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Not this guy. The snows are to skittish in our hunting area. Plus, ya just never know with the blaze boys running around.

Im going bowhunting (for my gun tag) in a no-rifle area.

Good luck to all who go out (your gonna need it), and be careful, carry a small piece of orange with ya especially if your in natural cover..


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

I'll be deer hunting with the 12 gauge in the front seat too, just in case I decide to shoot some from the road or ditch! oke:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

dosch said:


> I'll be deer hunting with the 12 gauge in the front seat too, just in case I decide to shoot some from the road or ditch! oke:


Throw some more gas on the fire, haha! :beer:


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

I will be in the dekes also.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Nope. Deers' comes first this weekend.


----------



## itchy (Aug 15, 2006)

Can't wait, I'll be out. Had some ducks come in like I was in Nodak last weekend. Got a nice goose, too.


----------



## bowhunter04 (Nov 7, 2003)

I'll be out chasing the geese this weekend. Gotta love it when the university gives you an extra day off while the snows are around. Not like I needed it anyways :wink:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm out there for sure. We smacked honkers today and tomorrow it looks like mallards, then snows on Friday through Monday!!!


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Leavin on tue. for 5 days in nodak hopefully we can get into some snows, sounds like they should be around the area can't wait hopefully its an area with a lot of juvies by the sounds of the way they have been decoying for most....


----------



## wtrfowlhunter (Nov 22, 2005)

Ill be out but its just going to be me and my dog. Hopefully we get some action in. Averyghg ill give u a call if i find a spot. Beekbuster the only bad thing is that the young birds had a bad hatch this year compared to last year.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Deer? You mean those pesky hairy things that run out in front of me and try to wreck my truck while I'm scouting for geese? People hunt those?... Why?

I have yet to find anything with hair on it that can keep me out of the dekes :wink:


----------



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

Hunting pheasants. At least the dogs and I can wear orange.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

diver_sniper said:


> You mean those pesky hairy things that run out in front of me and try to wreck my truck while I'm scouting for geese?


Have another Dive, those are Sasquatches! :drunk:


----------



## brdhunt36 (Oct 24, 2004)

snows all the way this weekend way to many to pass up for a deer, oh yeah the Great State of ND said that I should hunt geese this deer season


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I'm hunting deer......Time for some venison.Much rather eat venison backstraps and sausage.


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

snowhunter16 said:


> is there alot of snows in south dakota does any one know if theres any snows by lake thomson or lake byron any replyswould be nice.


Plenty of snows on preston, thompson is still seeing boat traffic, no idea about about byron, but I'd imagine there are birds.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I may need a couple shooters on Saturday if anyone in the Bismarck area is interested. I've got the scout/spread taken care of, just need to bring your blind and at least 3 boxes of shells. :wink: I've also got snow spray if you don't since we've got that nice white base.

PM me if interested, I can't make guarantees but I will let you know for sure by tomorrow morning.

*NOTE: I have plenty of inquiries, thanks!*


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I might be doing a little of both this weekend. It's been fairly cool up in this country though, so i'm not sure if many geese are still around. Have to take a drive tonight.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Chris Hustad said:


> I've also got snow spray if you don't since we've got that nice white base.


Check that...it's almost melted now. :lol:


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm hunting geese. I hate don't care for deer hunting.

Good luck with the snows, honkers, whatever.
Dan


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Did not get to scout and once again the guy that gives all his so called "buddies" info on where birds are got nothing in return so I guess I will sleep in.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

maybe its time for you to find new "buddies" Leo


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Thats what I am thinking.


----------



## Dave Owens (Nov 11, 2002)

2







of use got a few of each.


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Thats an awsome pic. i would be giving them to all my buddies so they can envy me. Nice deer and a nice bag of juvies pretty sweet. Thanks for postin the pic., congrats... :beer:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

For a second there I thought he had three dogs in that pic! Funny.


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

me and wtrfowlhunter got into some juvies over the weekend. It was tough getting permission for the main feeds so we settled for hunting the traffic. We did alright considereing the 40mph winds and decoys flying across the field. Only 3 or 4 birds taken at 40 yards+ over the weekend.

Day 1: The Rig








Day 1: Results








Day 2: Results








Day 2: Back at the roost


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Hey, great pics. Thanks for sharing.
Good work, :beer: 
Dan


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Hey Chris how did your shoot turn on out on Saturday????


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Not very well. Our primary roost which was loaded got busted by deer hunters....only around 5K were left. :lame:


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

What time of year does these snows start pulling out of North Central NoDak? 
I hunted them last Saturday and there were a ton around. Then Sunday, there didn't seem to be so many. Of course they coulda went somewhere else to feed too. 
Just curioius,
Dan


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

All depends on the weather. As long as there's open water, food, and minimal pressure they will hold for awhile.

In my scouting the birds are very spread out.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Agreed Chris.

Saw a few good fields, and a couple of roost's, but nothing crazy.

Lots of small groups.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

found a field tonight with 50,000+ birds in it, all from one roost. There wasn't really anything in any of the other fields around the area even though they all looked just as tastey as the one the birds were in. I think the owner might be gone this week elk hunting so the field might get left untouched for a while


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

well with that many birds and the feeding frenzy they have been in they may eat it out and move to a new field by the weekend. If you want PM me gps coords and I will keep an eye on them for you! :lol:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

haha well thanks for the offer leo, but im gonna watch em for the rest of the week myself. The weird thing about it, is there's ususally that many birds in there this time of year, and you'd think they'd eat it out, but it holds birds usually until december, even though its small and gets hunted.

was gonna hunt it tomorrow night but its not lookin like we'll get a hold of the landowner, hopefully we can by the weekend. If we do, u might have to make a little road trip leo, we could probably use a few extra shooters. and when i say little roadtrip, i mean little :wink:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

When it comes to waterfowl all road trips are little.

I wish I could make it but as of right now I am hunting with some others. I truely do appreciate the offer though!


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

anytime. Hey do u have an extra trailer by any chance though, we're gonna shoot so many birds that we'll have to bring an extra trailer just to haul em out. hahaha :lol: i just jinxed myself bad.......damn!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Sorry I don't. As I posted in the Canada Forum I had to buy two extra freezers. The extra trailer will have to wait till next month.

When every a guy decides to hunt snows he is already jinxed!


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

> When every a guy decides to hunt snows he is already jinxed!


One of thee most accurate quotes i have ever heard! :beer:

Sometimes i wonder how i get so excited, when deep in my mind i already know the outcome


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I have a 18 foot dump trailer. Will that work? :lol:

If not I can get my hands on a dump truck. Or one of my 20 foot landscape trailers??

Umm basicly I am saying I want to shoot snows. I haven't had a good snow shoot yet this year. Everything kept getting busted up while we were scouting.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

I actually just got off the phone with a guy who owns a couple semi's. He said we could use them to haul all our birds. I hope we can fit em all in those.............hahahaha i have a feeling im not gonna shoot a single bird this weekend


----------

